# Just started Nexium/for cvoor, bluewillow, cindybell



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, after four days on Nexium, I don't seem to have the awful constipation and feeling I can't go much of the time. Stools are soft, sometimes a little too much so, but at least it's not D, No headache from Nexium either. I do have a lot of gas and bloating/cramps, especially in the evening, but other than that it's quite a bit better than Nexium. I think the increased gas is coming from lettuce, raw apples, tiny bits of chocolate now and then, things like that.Have only been on Nexium 4 days, but so far it's working better than the Prilosec for me. Unfortunately, it costs a lot more.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Darn...made a typo. I meant to say it's quite a bit better than Prilosec for me. (not better than nexium)


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

That's good Madge. I am glad Nexium is working for you. You are right thouh, Nexium is expensive!Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Now if I can just get through the stress test I'm supposed to have soon. I had one 10 years ago, because I have mitral valve prolapse, but now I get aching in my upper left chest (about 5 inches below the collar bone) after I've been out walking for about a mile or so. So my doctor thinks I need to be sure my heart is okay. (Of course if I need any invasive tests or procedures later, that's a real worry (because I can't normally have an antibiotic without it closing my throat). Not so scared of the stress test as I am of possibly needing an antibiotic for something later on. Have nearly choked to death twice from antibiotics. Sure hope my heart is okay.Ought to be an interesting stress test, since I haven't done any walking or exercising for at least six weeks. (Still feel really tired from the viral stuff I had too.) I'm going to perform like a wuss.I'd like to just have a few weeks without needing to be concerned about something healthwise. (This hasn't been the best year so far.) Hope yours has been better.







)


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Madge! I'm glad to hear the Nexium is working for you-- I know that is a big relief to you. And if you can tell a difference after only four days, I'd say you're on the right track. I do hope and pray your heart tests turn out ok-- I have a feeling they will. And you are not a wuss-- hey, I haven't worked out regularly for about two or three months, and it's been just out of laziness and being busy, but mostly laziness. I will have to add "stupid" to the list too-- don't know if you've had a chance to read my post of today about slacking off on the Protonix for a week. Boy did I make a big mistake-- but it's mostly due to it being so darn expensive even with insurance coverage, if they will even authorize it. That is so unfair, but then again feeling bad for so long is too, as in your case. Has it warmed up some in your area? It has here finally, after a dusting of snow Sunday. We're supposed to have some mild days and nights ahead into the weekend. I certainly do hope you have a better Springtime coming to you, healthwise!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi MadgeI'm glad the Nexium is working for you. Pls keeps us posted on your tests, and how the Nexium is working for you. That may be my nxt med, when I go bk to my GI doc in August or sooner. Prilosec does have a lot of side effects for many people. Keep us posted.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

No stress test for ten days yet. Am trying not to obsess about it. As far as Nexium is concerned, it's much better for my colon. I'm regular most days, with less gas. That is such a relief, since IBS is always somewhat of a problem. However, I still have to avoid trigger foods, just as I did with Prilosec. Otherwise I start getting chest pressure and the phlegmy throat thing. I just wish that Nexium wasn't so darned expensive. It's such a rip-off, and no generic version in sight.How are you all doing?


----------

